# Best place to get rolls of film in Canada



## sergeh

Hey guys,

not sure if this is the right section to post but here goes

I've been doing digital photography for the past 5 years now and I recently decided to start shooting film. Actually I'm still waiting for my camera to arrive (Canon AE-1 Program), kind of excited about it! I decided to stock up on film before it gets here and I've noticed that stores here are relatively expensive compared to B&H.

My problem is that I live in Canada and whatever I save with B&H is lost because of shipping + duties. Does anyone know of a good online store that's based in Canada, or even a cheap store in Montreal, Canada?

Just to give you guys a comparison, Tri-X 400 costs 6.59$ per roll in local stores and 3.05$ on B&H!


----------



## loopy

I don't think you'll find a place in Canada that is as affordable as B&H - if you do - LET ME KNOW! You may want to check out Ebay, or look for people selling off their film stock. 

The price different between Canada vs US is just insane.
I just priced out a lens on B&H and even with the shipping it was still less than the lowest price I could find in Canada. :S


----------



## sergeh

Tell me about it! 

On an unrelated note, can anyone tell me what's the difference between Kodak Tri-X 400 and Kodak Tri-X 400 Pan ??


----------



## ghache

Check local ads, 
I found 150 rolls of film for 40 bucks the other day.


----------



## ghache

loopy said:


> I don't think you'll find a place in Canada that is as affordable as B&H - if you do - LET ME KNOW! You may want to check out Ebay, or look for people selling off their film stock.
> 
> The price different between Canada vs US is just insane.
> I just priced out a lens on B&H and even with the shipping it was still less than the lowest price I could find in Canada. :S


 

I bought most of my stuff off local ads, and BH, its insanely cheaper. canadas henrys and vistek and all they other ones are so expsive if you compare with adorama and bh its ridiculous. I am al about supporting local and canadian but when its more than 30-40 % more expensive, hell no.


----------



## loopy

We get ripped off on EVERYTHING, cell phones, camera gear, cars, you name it - we probably pay more for it.

Better mark it up for the Canadians! 

I found that The Camera Store has the best prices in Canada, but they still don't come close to American shops.


----------



## sergeh

ghache said:


> I bought most of my stuff off local ads, and BH, its insanely cheaper. canadas henrys and vistek and all they other ones are so expsive if you compare with adorama and bh its ridiculous. I am al about supporting local and canadian but when its more than 30-40 % more expensive, hell no.


 
Same here but since I've never really shot film before, I'd like to test out different black & white films and it's really not worth it for me to buy in bulk. I think I need to get over 20 rolls from B&H to actually save a decent amount of money when I was thinking of only getting 5 for now. 

It's too bad everything is so expensive in Canada!


----------



## w1cgr

Just curious about the Ilford B&W films...would they be as expensive in Canada as Tri-X, or TMAX?


----------



## loopy

Ilford HP5 Plus 35mm 36 Exposure - $6.49 at the Camera store...

Personally I love Ilford film, and I'll continue to support their company over the others because of their commitment to film.


----------



## ghache

are you devlopping the film yourself? if not, they will charge you a good amount of money to process and develop your film in a lab.

If your nop planing on processing the film yourself. get some C-41 film. 

C-41 film can be done at any 1 hour photo center for like 2 bucks.

Kodak also has black and white c-41 film that is not bad.
Kodak BW400CN 135-36 Black & White Film 1629617 B&H Photo


I have the epson v500 flatbed scanner (paid 120$) and it does a great job at scanning negatives so if your doing it wisely, shooting film can be fun and cheap.


----------



## sergeh

ghache said:


> are you devlopping the film yourself? if not, they will charge you a good amount of money to process and develop your film in a lab.
> 
> If your nop planing on processing the film yourself. get some C-41 film.
> 
> C-41 film can be done at any 1 hour photo center for like 2 bucks.
> 
> Kodak also has black and white c-41 film that is not bad.
> Kodak BW400CN 135-36 Black & White Film 1629617 B&H Photo
> 
> 
> I have the epson v500 flatbed scanner (paid 120$) and it does a great job at scanning negatives so if your doing it wisely, shooting film can be fun and cheap.



I'm still pretty new at film photography but I'm planning on developing B&W films myself since it seems like a pretty straightforward process. I'm not sure what printing costs are but I'll probably end up taking the developed negatives to a lab for print (hoping it won't cost too much)


----------



## loopy

ghache said:


> Kodak also has black and white c-41 film that is not bad.
> Kodak BW400CN 135-36 Black & White Film 1629617 B&H Photo



I've never used the Kodak B&W C-41 film myself, but I used to work at a lab and all the prints I saw were crap! Very muddy looking - this was about 8+ years ago so maybe they have improved it? But I wouldn't use it personally.

Developing your own B&W is the way to go. Printing costs will vary, places like walmart product crap B&W prints but they are cheap. Investing in a good film scanner will probably be beneficial. Printing from a digital image is cheaper than printing from a negative.


----------



## sergeh

Good to know! I can't wait to start, literally counting the minutes before my camera gets here (won't be for a few more days sadly )


----------



## Mike_E

Buy a fridge and go into business.  Sounds like a great opportunity to me.


----------



## compur

sergeh said:


> can anyone tell me what's the difference between Kodak Tri-X 400 and Kodak Tri-X 400 Pan ??



There is no difference.  Some TRI-X packaging contains the word "pan" and some doesn't but it's the same
film.  "Pan" means panchromatic (sensitive to all colors) which all TRI-X film is.


----------



## sergeh

Thanks compur!

@Mike_E sounds like a plan


----------



## ktan7

The Camera Store will have the best price for films  

Ken Tan | Vancouver and Destination Wedding Photographer
Vancouver and Destination Wedding Photographer

Ken.


----------



## Josh66

sergeh said:


> Just to give you guys a comparison, Tri-X 400 costs 6.59$ per roll in local stores and 3.05$ on B&H!



That sounds about right, even in the US.

Tri-X is about $7 a roll locally.  Insane.

B&H is impossible to beat for film prices, don't even bother checking, lol.


----------



## Light Guru

Buy a bulk film loader and a 100ft can of film and roll your own.


----------



## Canuk

Beuaphoto in Vancouver has pretty good prices and a much larger selection than The Camera Store, last time I looked anyways.
Ilford HP5+ $6.60/roll, $6.07/roll for 20+ rolls. 
They also stock a very good selection of B&W chemicals, as well as different C41 and E-6 kits for home development. The only place I have found so far that will ship them in Canada. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Canuk

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> That sounds about right, even in the US.
> 
> Tri-X is about $7 a roll locally.  Insane.
> 
> B&H is impossible to beat for film prices, don't even bother checking, lol.



This isn't always true, you have to factor in shipping and duty. On an order of 20 rolls, duty and shipping will eat up a lot of the differences , and B&H can't/ won't ship chemicals to Canada.


----------



## timor

The best price for TX  has Freestyle
Search Results For film - Freestyle Photographic Supplies[]=100%20ft&
Arista Premium is TX. I didn't order for long time, but 1 year ego shipping from California to Ontario was way less, than what B&H asked. Plus B&H will collect HST, but doesn't matter, you will pay it again at delivery time. B&H uses Canada Post, Freestyle FedEx.
The best place to order chemicals is still Photographers' Formulary, however for D76, HC110 and Tmax Dev Henry's is still OK. After all, that are "Canadian products".


----------



## cgw

Canuk said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about right, even in the US.
> 
> Tri-X is about $7 a roll locally.  Insane.
> 
> B&H is impossible to beat for film prices, don't even bother checking, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't always true, you have to factor in shipping and duty. On an order of 20 rolls, duty and shipping will eat up a lot of the differences , and B&H can't/ won't ship chemicals to Canada.
Click to expand...


Make any B&H purchases recently? You need to do a trial check-out from B&H to see what's what. Their brokerage(tax) and shipping charges are about as good as it gets. They use Purolator which means no UPS/FedEx surprises in the form of extortionate brokerage charges. Compared to local Canadian supplies, I'd take B&H for film freshness any day. Given their prices and current demand, most Canadian retailers aren't turning film inventory very quickly in 2013. Their stock is all coming from the US, too.


----------



## camperbc

*
"B&H can't/won't ship chemicals to Canada."*

Hmmm... I beg to differ. I get _all_ of my chemicals shipped to Canada from B&H.
 Glen


----------



## Josh66

camperbc said:


> *
> "B&H can't/won't ship chemicals to Canada."*
> 
> Hmmm... I beg to differ. I get _all_ of my chemicals shipped to Canada from B&H.
> Glen


That's funny, because they won't ship **** to me in the US.

I usually order from Freestyle, even though B&H is slightly cheaper just because B&H refuses to ship ORM-D items.

It's not that they "can't" do it - they just won't do it.  No clue why...


----------



## Canuk

camperbc said:


> *
> "B&H can't/won't ship chemicals to Canada."*
> 
> Hmmm... I beg to differ. I get _all_ of my chemicals shipped to Canada from B&H.
> Glen



Try to get a Tetenal C41 or E-6 kit shipped. I have only been able to get from Beauphoto in Vancover. If you have found a cheaper source that will ship in Canada, please let me know.


----------



## camperbc

Sorry, I should have included that I don't do my own colour developing, so have only ordered b/w chemicals from B&H.
  Glen


----------



## Josh66

camperbc said:


> Sorry, I should have included that I don't do my own colour developing, so have only ordered b/w chemicals from B&H.
> Glen



They won't ship a lot of B&W chemicals either.  Anything that is classified ORM-D.  Kodak Indicator Stop Bath, Rodinal, HC-110, some fixers, and a few more developers - to name a few.

Any developers that come in powder form, I'm pretty sure they'll ship.


----------



## timor

O|||||||O said:


> camperbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have included that I don't do my own colour developing, so have only ordered b/w chemicals from B&H.
> Glen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't ship a lot of B&W chemicals either.  Anything that is classified ORM-D.  Kodak Indicator Stop Bath, Rodinal, HC-110, some fixers, and a few more developers - to name a few.
> 
> Any developers that come in powder form, I'm pretty sure they'll ship.
Click to expand...

 Buy from Photographers Formulary, they have the most advanced commercial stuff, plus tha's the only place (in the world I would say) which is producing the "magical" glycin.


----------

